
How To Build a Web Startup – Lean LaunchPad Edition - TristanKromer
http://steveblank.com/2011/09/22/how-to-build-a-web-startup-lean-launchpad-edition/
======
eatm0rewaffles
Steve Blank can be highly informative in regards to great approaches to a
start-up I watch his Stanford class videos often as reminder and reference
material quite often.

<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2059>

------
rcavezza
I'm surprised he doesn't suggest to "get out of the building".

IIRC, Steve often suggests that you need to get away from the computer and out
of the building to talk to customers - even on web projects. He didn't use
that phrase once in this post.

Thanks for sharing Tristan.

------
BerislavLopac
"Heck, in Silicon Valley even the waiters can do it."

I guess that means that Silicon Valley is the new Hollywood and the founders
are the new movie stars. Sign of the times indeed.

~~~
baddox
Is that even close to reality? I'm in San Francisco and haven't even ventured
to the valley yet. With funding seemingly readily available, how many serious
entrepreneurs or programmers are unfunded/unemployed in their field?

------
Sundog
I can't think of another industry in the world where veterans offer so much
support to people trying to enter it. Very cool.

------
studiofellow
Great content. Lots to digest here. Although, I am sad to see him recommending
99designs.

~~~
rgraham
Why is it sad to see him recommend 99designs?

~~~
studiofellow
Spec work and crowdsourcing are bad for the tech industry. <http://www.no-
spec.com/info-for-businesses/>

~~~
rgraham
The best argument I see in all that text is that it can leave you with
substandard work. The rest of it is a lot of corollaries to the idea that
doing speculative work is not a good deal for a designer.

I think the idea in this guide is that substandard work is preferred to
burning time or cash on professional design work. You aren't even sure you
have a viable business. You should absolutely minimize time to iterate and
cash spent in this scenario.

I'm all for supporting designers, doing business locally, and the importance
of design. Unfortunately, sometimes people need things in the context of scare
resources that don't permit the ideal choice.

Once there is a business...find a good designer and develop a great
relationship.

------
kpennell
Is it really this easy?

~~~
stc
Yes. But depending on your background and skillsets the little "building the
web app" part he glosses over could take awhile.

